# Granny got to go visit!



## Sfgwife (Feb 18, 2018)

Welp. Granny had a fail.... she had go potty and forgot how a quiet toddler is a mischevious one... she was not in said potty three minutes and came out to the butt paste all over the hot rod.

Then yesterday he gived me his most bestest cheese faces. Lol!

And today they are tiredy boys. This is our middle son and his lil hot rod.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Cute!


----------



## bisonviewfarm (Apr 2, 2015)

Ahh he's so cute!


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

Great blackmail picture for when he starts dating....
He's adorable! 
Good looking son too.
Congrats Granny


----------



## Sfgwife (Feb 18, 2018)

GoofyGoat said:


> Great blackmail picture for when he starts dating....
> He's adorable!
> Good looking son too.
> Congrats Granny


I have a super cute pic of this son in his dad's army boots, remember those padded trainin underpants yep, and hos dad's army green beret. It is the most precious pic to me. And jake was about hot rod's age in it! I told jake when hot rod started wearin big boy pannies i needed the same pic hahahaha.


----------



## cristina-sorina (May 4, 2018)

lol that's too cute!! What is it with buttpaste on the face?? I have also caught 2 of my little ones doing that, you know they're up to no good when it's super quiet. You have a beautiful family, what a blessed grandma you are


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

I have a picture of my boys in their cowboy boots and nothing else when they got married I gave their wives a copy to help keep them in line


----------



## Dwarf Dad (Aug 27, 2017)

I can remember before I could read brushing my teeth with butt paste or something. That was bad!


----------



## Sfgwife (Feb 18, 2018)

Dwarf Dad said:


> I can remember before I could read brushing my teeth with butt paste or something. That was bad!


I remember brushin mine to get the soap out from me sassin mama and me eatin a bit of the bar lol! Ick! She made us bite down and she pulled it out. Ick! Ick! Ick! All the things that made us the good respectful peoples now would be abuse. ;(. Kinda like pullin your own switch.... oh oh oh.


----------



## Sfgwife (Feb 18, 2018)

GoofyGoat said:


> I have a picture of my boys in their cowboy boots and nothing else when they got married I gave their wives a copy to help keep them in line


(rofl)


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

Are you back home? How are the girls?


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

Awwww, he's a real cutie!!!


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

He is a cutie! Boy are they busy at that age! At least he didn't get into the lipstick! My grandma wore red lipstick and little bro sure did up his lips and the wall and the mirror, even the dog (white poodle ) got some!


----------



## Sfgwife (Feb 18, 2018)

GoofyGoat said:


> Are you back home? How are the girls?


Well. I WAS goin back today. But things happened. They have her mothers dog here along with theirs. The two dont get along. Somehow the two got together and fighting.... at 11:00 at night. I was abed and heard a rukus jus thought they were doin somethin dumb like normal til i heard the screams. One dog bit jake but not bad and the other dog got her to the bone in two places. So to the hosp we went. Jake had taken his sleepy meds so lucky me got to drive her... and meet her mama at the hosp that is 45 min away.... when there is one 5 min away. :/ Stitches and sore later back here at three am. Son has an appt this mornin but dependin on what time he gets back i may still leave later today. If i am gone by three it wont be some gawd awful hour that i get home tonight. It is a seven hour drive. :/. What amazes me... i been here all week and not one dog fight. One needs go out the other goes into the bathroom. No problems. Then i think if yall werent up all hours of the night this wouldnt have been a problem either. I had already let everyone out for the night.

Paul said everyone at home is fine. One of my buns that is not supposed be due is all burrowin in a nesting box. Weirdo. Or is she bred? No haystache but rootin like a mad girl. Then the two that are due today are doin nadda. So i dunno. He didnt pick up rooter to see if she felt heavy to him or see if she has milk. But she is a good mama so if she is makin her nest it will be fine.

Gah! I am so ready be home!


----------



## Sfgwife (Feb 18, 2018)

Goats Rock said:


> He is a cutie! Boy are they busy at that age! At least he didn't get into the lipstick! My grandma wore red lipstick and little bro sure did up his lips and the wall and the mirror, even the dog (white poodle ) got some!


Hahha my boys got into my mamas lips when they were little too.


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

I sure hope jake is alright, poor thing! I hope you get to get home at a decent hour driving while tired is dangerous! I'm glad hubby hasn't had to play midwife..good girls waitin on mamma.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

How cute.


----------



## Sfgwife (Feb 18, 2018)

When granny doesn't fail.... (blush)


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

What a sweet picture!


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

Great pic! So sweet!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Nothing like love from Grandma!


----------



## NigerianNewbie (Jun 6, 2018)

Simply precious. :inlove:


----------



## Dwarf Dad (Aug 27, 2017)

That is so sweet! Glad you took care of him.
I also hope you waited for saturday to drive home.


----------



## Sfgwife (Feb 18, 2018)

GoofyGoat said:


> I sure hope jake is alright, poor thing! I hope you get to get home at a decent hour driving while tired is dangerous! I'm glad hubby hasn't had to play midwife..good girls waitin on mamma.


I made it home. . Cannot wait til mornin chores to see everyone!


----------



## Sfgwife (Feb 18, 2018)

Dwarf Dad said:


> That is so sweet! Glad you took care of him.
> I also hope you waited for saturday to drive home.


I came on home. Got here right before eleven. I couldn't deal with her she is gonna die of the pain dramas. She did it while jake was home and then when her mother came to get the dumb dog.... but when it was jus she and i she vacuumed, cleaned their room amd started puttin clthes in the dresser i bought them, picked up cups and the baby and did laundry without a peep. that was the most she lifted a finger the whole time i was there. I was SO mad. When her mother came she was so bad she had get in the recliner, cover up and whine the whole time cause she couldnt do anything and thought she might compare the hirt to birth.... uhhhh no no no.


----------



## Dwarf Dad (Aug 27, 2017)

I am glad you made it safely.
Good to have a place to vent anger with no hurt feelings or argument. 
See you back on Gracie and Dora waiting thread!


----------



## Sfgwife (Feb 18, 2018)

Dwarf Dad said:


> I am glad you made it safely.
> Good to have a place to vent anger with no hurt feelings or argument.
> See you back on Gracie and Dora waiting thread!


Yes! I got to see my preciouses this mornin!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

How sweet.


----------

